# FIXED - Freedompop (Sprint), 4G/LTE and custom ROM



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

*Solved!*

Basing myself on the Boost Mobile APN fix, I made a new fix that should give 4G/LTE to FreedomPop users.

Download the FreedomPop fix here.

Just download the fix, put it on your phone, boot into your recovery (I suggest Philz), select Install Zip, and install the fix.

This new fix, compared to the previous one has the benefit of providing an extra APN (n.f6.ispsn) that should give superior performances. Moreover, the fix should be more robust, being based on the Boost Mobile fix instead of the Ting fix. Finally, it will also display "FreedomPop" (instead of Sprint) as your provider.

The previous method is also listed here in case it is of interest to you.  

Previous method:




I found a way to get 4G on FreedomPop with Cyanogenmod 11! Just follow these simple instructions:

1. Download the Ting APN fix for Android 4.4 on your PC 

2. Unzip the Ting APN fix somewhere. 

3. Replace the apns-conf.xml file in system/etc/ directory of the unzipped Ting APN fix with this file: http://www.mediafire.com/view/25xozc3p6okf8zw/apns-conf.xml

4. Re-zip the Ting APN fix (with the modified apns-conf.xml), and put in on your phone. 

5. Boot to Philz recovery, select Install Zip, and install the modified Ting APN fix. Voila! 4G/LTE should work (make sure to enable it in settings/mobile networks!)

Note that this will work on the S3, but may not work on other phones. To obtain proper apns-conf.xml file, I recommend you flash to 4.3 stock rom, and copy the apns-conf.xml file from /system/etc/apns-conf.xml file of your android and use that instead for step 3.


----------



## masterhanger (Sep 5, 2014)

*Freedompop phone to a Sprint Account*

Hey guys, I have a nice Freedompop Galaxy s3 that came straight from FP rooted with their proprietary ROM. But the FP ROM is designed to use VOIP to make all calls and seems to do away with any actual cdma(?) dialer altogether. It's a nice phone for $200.00 and I think I'd like to keep it. But when I tried to activate it on my Sprint account, they get an error on their end and don't recognize it. 

This question is for you hardcore developers out there. How can I completely reprogram it to a rooted sprint firmware with a dialer and activate it in place of my older HTC 4G LTE. But also "save" the FP ROM for restore if it won't activate. I have til October to return it, so I thought I'd play. 

You should also know 1) that FP definitely runs on the sprint network and seems to work exclusively through their 3g/4g lte service (hence the proprietary ROM and no solid phone connectivity); 2) this galaxy is marked as "refurbished" (in pristine condition) and has no Sprint logo on it all (they asked me about this on the sprint chat site); 3) the battery drained pretty fast and the phone would get warm (my HTC never had these issues, though it seems to be common among s3 owners); 4) but all that being said, it's super fast (cf. to EVO) and I think I might enjoy the upgrade at this price. 

Thanks for thinkin on it.​Masterhanger


----------



## Merudo (Sep 11, 2014)

masterhanger said:


> Hey guys, I have a nice Freedompop Galaxy s3 that came straight from FP rooted with their proprietary ROM. But the FP ROM is designed to use VOIP to make all calls and seems to do away with any actual cdma(?) dialer altogether. It's a nice phone for $200.00 and I think I'd like to keep it. But when I tried to activate it on my Sprint account, they get an error on their end and don't recognize it.
> 
> This question is for you hardcore developers out there. How can I completely reprogram it to a rooted sprint firmware with a dialer and activate it in place of my older HTC 4G LTE. But also "save" the FP ROM for restore if it won't activate. I have til October to return it, so I thought I'd play.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I understand the issue, you got yourself a FreedomPop phone that you wish to activate with Sprint (NOT with FreedomPop)?

If so, I see two potential issues:

1. Your phone IMEI is with FreedomPop, and thus no longer recognized by Sprint. You'll have to ask Sprint to get your IMEI back, if possible.
2. You are using a FreedomPop ROM, and that ROM doesn't allow Sprint activation. Hopefully the actual phone is the same as the Sprint version and only the ROM is different. If you go to Settings and the model number is SPH-L710 then you are probably good. Try installing a Sprint stock ROM and then activate. I strongly recommend you backup your entire phone (including boot and efs) before you do that through, preferably through Odin - but be warned that you may hard brick your phone.


----------



## ColdHot (Sep 25, 2014)

*Works, but no sprint optimizer, profile update, or PRL*

Hey Merudo, 
I really appreciate the fix, thank you for that! However, as you can see in the title, there is no sprint optimizer, profile update or PRL update. That is really important stuff as the networks changes and upgrades all the time. Is there any way that file can be included too? Maybe I'm missing something, but the Tink fix said that there should be a sprint network update for the profile and PRL next to the CyanogenMod updates in About phone in the settings, but I never saw that when I put that on my phone. I have a Galaxy S3 phone I bought from freedomPop, but I absolutely hated the Samsung ROM so I wanted to flash CyanogenMod and now I'm having problems. I hope you have some ideas or can clear things up. Thanks again for the fix, and I saw your post on CyanogenMod site about this, that would be awesome if they did put this file into the ROM!


----------



## Merudo (Sep 25, 2014)

ColdHot said:


> Hey Merudo,
> I really appreciate the fix, thank you for that! However, as you can see in the title, there is no sprint optimizer, profile update or PRL update. That is really important stuff as the networks changes and upgrades all the time. Is there any way that file can be included too? Maybe I'm missing something, but the Tink fix said that there should be a sprint network update for the profile and PRL next to the CyanogenMod updates in About phone in the settings, but I never saw that when I put that on my phone. I have a Galaxy S3 phone I bought from freedomPop, but I absolutely hated the Samsung ROM so I wanted to flash CyanogenMod and now I'm having problems. I hope you have some ideas or can clear things up. Thanks again for the fix, and I saw your post on CyanogenMod site about this, that would be awesome if they did put this file into the ROM!

Click to collapse



Hi ColdHot,

Sadly, profile/PRL update on custom ROM is a problem on all Sprint providers (Including Boost, Credo, FreedomPop, Ting, Virgin Mobile, and Sprint itself). 

As far as I know, no custom ROM has built-in support for profile/PRL update for any of these providers.

I believe most people deal with the issue  by switching back to a stock rom each time they wish to update profile or PRL.  I personally switch back and forth between two full backups I make with Philz Touch Recovery.

Please do tell me if you ever find a better way!


----------



## lilgonczar (Oct 19, 2014)

Merudo said:


> Basing myself on the Boost Mobile APN fix, I made a new fix that should give 4G/LTE to FreedomPop users.
> 
> Download the FreedomPop fix here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




OH MY GOODNESS THANK YOU SO MUCH MAN!!! I've seriously tried everything to get my 4G to work on my cyanogenmod infused freedompop (although its a sprint deivce) even by inputting my own apn's I found on the web. I was seriously even considering switching back to sprint just because 3g speeds just weren't cutting it. This finally did the trick. Thanks so much!


----------



## tankdog03 (Oct 22, 2014)

So ur fkashed to boostmobile with a freedom pop lte card in getting 4g lte? And boostmobile 3g and voice??

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beej30 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Wicked X on Freedompop*

I was running Wicked Sensations when I switched to FP. Nothing but headaches all around. Couldn't place calls off wifi, no 4G, PRL or Profile updates. FP support was useless at trying to resolve. 

I then switched to Wicked X and the phone is running smooth. Optimizer, 4G, PRL and Profile updates are all working fine. I'm getting better battery life than my wife's phone we just purchased from FP running their ROM. Seems to be a good ROM so far for FP service.


----------



## usjbm (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks, Merudo.

For anyone wondering, I applied this on a 5.0 rom on my S3 and it seems to work great.


----------



## yelzin1 (Dec 26, 2014)

usjbm said:


> Thanks, Merudo.
> 
> For anyone wondering, I applied this on a 5.0 rom on my S3 and it seems to work great.

Click to collapse



thanks for your information, 
can you set the messaging (from freedompop) as defaulted dialer?
I tried the cynammod rom, when I used messaging app to dial the original dialer alway launched out, it is very annoying, so I have to flash back to freedompop rom.
has 5.0 the same problem? thanks!


----------



## utaustin (Dec 27, 2014)

*New Fix Disclaimer*

Hey Merudo,

I may get an S4 to use with FP and noticed your old fix had a disclaimer that it may not work on non-S3s. Could you clarify if the new fix has the same disclaimer? I see your comment in the .sh file says it handles universal lte builds but just want to make sure before purchasing  otherwise I'll probably just go with an S3.


----------



## pan.droid (Dec 31, 2014)

*Not working... loosing my mind=(*

I just moved and should be looking for work but, instead, I'm loosing my mind trying to make this work on my Sprint S4 running and, albeit, weekly build of CM12.  For the love of god, has anybody figured anything out with that?  It's really hard to network when I have no way of getting back to people.  Not to mention how much I just spent on this phone.

Please help


----------



## tulient (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't been able to get any APN fix to work for freedompop on any Lollipop rom on my S4. 
I get 3G without applying any fix, and either nothing happens, or I can't connect at all when using one of the 3 APN fixes I found. 

Not sure why they don't work.


----------



## donclark (Feb 12, 2015)

*Can't seem to get data 3G/4G to work.*

Can't seem to get data 3G/4G to work. When I disable wifi, I lose my Sprint(Freedompop) connection. I cant connect to the internet, etc.
I've tried these so far but nothing worked for me:
Universal_vmu_ApnFix-v.R2.zip
Freedompop APNs fix.zip

I love how fast this ROM is and want to make it my daily use phone.
Is there a specific process for getting it to work? Just want to make sure I'm not missing something.
Any advice/help is appreciated.

Freedompop (Sprint) SPH-L710 (Samsung Galaxy S3)
CM version 12-20150120-UNOFFICIAL-d2spr (lollipop 5.0.2 unofficial)
Baseband version: L710VPUDND8

EDIT: Is there a specific way to install to get it to work or? Or any other info I can provide that will help?
My current install went like this: wipe cache, wipe devik, factory reset, install CM12 ROM, install Freedompop APNs fix.zip, install gapps-1p-20141109-signed.zip, install Freedompop messaging, confirm registration, disable wifi, and no 3g/4g.

030415 Edit: My issue is resolved! I dialed *#*#4636#*#* and the TESTING screen came up immediately. Under "Set preferred network type:", I switched it to: LTE/GSM/CDMA auto (PRL) in the dropdown menu. I then turned off my WIFI, and LTE immediately showed up! I tested going to a webpage and it works!! I cannot thank you (shakim24 and XDA) enough!!! Turning the WIFI back on is a little tricky and requires some patience, but it will come back on. :good: :victory: :highfive:


----------



## Snorbro (Apr 11, 2015)

*Works for Nexus5 CM12 weekly*

I am using multi rom with stock as the primary rom. I used that to update PRL and everything works as expected without any modifications. However, the CM12 data settings did not work without the FIX attached in this thread.


----------



## atom241 (Apr 12, 2015)

*What ROM?*



usjbm said:


> Thanks, Merudo.
> 
> For anyone wondering, I applied this on a 5.0 rom on my S3 and it seems to work great.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me what ROM you used, because I have not been able to find one for my S3


----------



## turbozapekanka (Apr 16, 2015)

Should I download the fix from the attachment or on the link?
They seem to be different.
UPD: one in attachment seem to be better (more settings in the apns-conf.xml)
I'm also attaching another version of this fix with even more APNs for Freedompop. It equals the setup that came with original FreedomPop ROM


----------



## ajeevlal (May 18, 2015)

i am having same issue and none of these PRL's work. Can you tell me which fix you used before modifying the settings in TESTING menu

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




donclark said:


> Can't seem to get data 3G/4G to work. When I disable wifi, I lose my Sprint(Freedompop) connection. I cant connect to the internet, etc.
> I've tried these so far but nothing worked for me:
> Universal_vmu_ApnFix-v.R2.zip
> Freedompop APNs fix.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



i am having same issue and none of these PRL's work. I am on CM 12.1, can you tell me which fix you used before modifying the settings in TESTING menu

Update : i finally got it working with flashing the PRL in first post but the phone works only when Data is enabled. when Data or wifi is switched off, i am not able to make or receive any calls. Does anyone has the same issue.


----------



## donclark (May 18, 2015)

ajeevlal said:


> i am having same issue and none of these PRL's work. Can you tell me which fix you used before modifying the settings in TESTING menu
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can only make/receive calls when Data is enabled? It doesnt work via wifi? While data is turned off, open the Freedompop Messaging app and see if indicates that you are registered. What happens specifically when you try to make a call? (what errors or messages do you get)


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## aenews (May 19, 2015)

ajeevlal said:


> Update : i finally got it working with flashing the PRL in first post but the phone works only when Data is enabled. when Data or wifi is switched off, i am not able to make or receive any calls. Does anyone has the same issue.

Click to collapse



FreedomPop is a data-only service.  You don't have access to the Sprint Voice Network.  You can only make calls over data/WiFi (VoIP) using apps like Hangouts (Google Voice) or using FreedomPop's own app.


----------



## triblade13 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Looking for freedompop stock Rom*

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 running cyanogenmod 12.1 but my backup with the stock Rom had disappeared so I was wondering if anyone could help me get a copy of it? Thank you for your help.


----------



## avatarx1 (Jun 24, 2015)

triblade13 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 running cyanogenmod 12.1 but my backup with the stock Rom had disappeared so I was wondering if anyone could help me get a copy of it? Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



If you have NJ2 firmware, you can download this ROM from Freedompop.
https://forums.freedompop.com/discu...-to-download-images-from-google-chrome-fix-s3

Can someone tell me how to update ND8 firmware to NJ2 firmware on Galaxy S3?


----------



## esonder_ (Jun 28, 2015)

*Got 4gLTE   AND  3G????*

Hey guys, thanks for all the help!

Q:
Does anyone get 4gLTE and 3g on freedompop? I get 4gLTE with the freedompop apn 2015 fix, but it doesn't seem to give me 3g as well...

I have a galaxy s3 on the AICP rom 6/24 build..
check out the awesome thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-aicp-8-0-lp-5-0-2r1-official-t3027120/page55


seems this guys gets 4glte and 3g 
https://forums.freedompop.com/discussion/comment/53060/#Comment_53060


tyia


----------



## RedRover88 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Android 5.1 - How to Fix 3G missing!!*



esonder_ said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the help!
> 
> Q:
> Does anyone get 4gLTE and 3g on freedompop? I get 4gLTE with the freedompop apn 2015 fix, but it doesn't seem to give me 3g as well...
> ...

Click to collapse



I just put this together too. I had 3G/4G with APN fix on 5.0.1 GPE ROM for S4. But now with Exodus 5.1 based on CM 12.1, I only seem to get 4G and no 3G! Huge problem for my area's coverage!

*Here's how I got 3G back for Android 5.1:*

Manual add a New APN with the following settings:

*Name: FreedomPop
APN: n.f6.ispsn
MCC: 310
MNC: 120
APN type: default
APN protocol: IPv4
APN roaming protocol: IPv4*

Then set Preferred network to *Global* (from LTE Recommended)

I think that is the solution, however I first flashed the APN fix on the first page, then performed the dialer code on page 2 (to change APN settings to global).


----------



## Oalecj (Jul 1, 2015)

*Data Randomly Breaks*

I flashed the 2015 APNs fix with the latest pacrom for the Sprint S3. I got LTE and I thought everything was fine. Then it randomly disconnects and my service indicator icon has a little "!" mark next to it. I did what RedRover88 said and now I get 3G everywhere - but no LTE. I know there's service for LTE where I am because it worked with the stock rom. Does anyone know how to get LTE when possible but mostly 3G? I tried to switch my Preferred network to LTE - but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## esonder_ (Jul 6, 2015)

Oalecj said:


> I flashed the 2015 APNs fix with the latest pacrom for the Sprint S3. I got LTE and I thought everything was fine. Then it randomly disconnects and my service indicator icon has a little "!" mark next to it. I did what RedRover88 said and now I get 3G everywhere - but no LTE. I know there's service for LTE where I am because it worked with the stock rom. Does anyone know how to get LTE when possible but mostly 3G? I tried to switch my Preferred network to LTE - but it doesn't seem to be working.

Click to collapse



I'm on the AICP rom, highly recommended by me (based CM12), I clean flashed the rom, then the apn 2015 fix, then gapps. 

___________________________________
latest up to date rom here: http://dwnld.aicp-rom.com/?device=d2spr&type=NIGHTLY
xda thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...ent/rom-aicp-8-0-lp-5-0-2r1-official-t3027120

__________________________________
gapps here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-minimal-gapps-gapps-lp-20150107-1-t2997368 

I'm using the Lollipop Base Gapps package for 5.1.1: gapps-511-base-20150701-1-signed.zip

plus addons

Google Hangouts addon for 5.0.2+: gapps-lp-google-hangouts-20150605-3-signed.zip
Google Hangouts Dialer addon for 5.0.2+: gapps-lp-google-hangoutsdialer-20150404-1-signed.zip
Google Maps addon for 5.0.2+: gapps-lp-google-maps-20150619-1-signed.zip

there are many more...check out the thread

__________________________________
To Get 3g and 4gLTE:

1. go to mobile networks
2. under the access point names change it from 'freedompop LTE' to 'freedompop EHRPD'
3. click on the 'freedompop EHRPD'  and scroll down to 'bearer' and change it from LTE to Unspecified, *AND SAVE*
4. Now go back to 'proffered network type' from here you can keep LTE or change it to 3g when 3g is desired. (if still no 3g, try rebooting and doing the steps again)
5. Once you click 3g, if you go into 'access point names' it will state 'access point names setting are not availalbe to this user' --- to get access to the apn's once again, just go back to 'proffered network type' and change it back to LTE from 3g. Now you can see the apn's once again.

hope this helps.


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 8, 2015)

*S3 (CM 12.1) only LTE works*

So, my S3 is running CyanogenMod 12.1 (nightly build 20150701).

I activated it on FreedomPop when I still had the stock os on it and it worked just fine. When I upgraded to CM 12.1, my cell connection totally didn't work. I tried installing the FreedomPop fix zip file and that made my LTE start working, but I still have no 3G or 1X.

If I'm on LTE and I go into an area where I only have 3G or 1X,  it briefly connects but then immediately disconnects me from the network until I'm in an area with LTE again.

I really love this version of CM and I don't want to have to downgrade to the stock touchwiz again.


----------



## jxsilicon9 (Jul 9, 2015)

I used both fixes but mine still doesn't work. I'm only installing twrp through Odin.


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 9, 2015)

*All working perfectly now!*

I installed the FreedomPop fix zip (the first one on the first page), then followed the last part of Esonder's instructions, and now it works perfectly. (I only used the last block of instructions. Also, I deleted the existing "FreedomPop EHRPD" so that I could change the "FreedomPop LTE" to that.) On mine, I can leave the preferred network on LTE and it works great. My 1X, 3G, and LTE work perfectly and seamlessly now.

Thanks to Esonder!!!


----------



## esonder_ (Jul 10, 2015)

Jyclop said:


> I installed the FreedomPop fix zip (the first one on the first page), then followed the last part of Esonder's instructions, and now it works perfectly. (I only used the last block of instructions. Also, I deleted the existing "FreedomPop EHRPD" so that I could change the "FreedomPop LTE" to that.) On mine, I can leave the preferred network on LTE and it works great. My 1X, 3G, and LTE work perfectly and seamlessly now.
> 
> Thanks to Esonder!!!

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it worked for you. 
So you just deleted the FreedomPop EHRPD then renamed FreedomPop LTE apn to FreedomPop EHRPD, then changed the bearer to Unspecified?

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




jxsilicon9 said:


> I used both fixes but mine still doesn't work. I'm only installing twrp through Odin.

Click to collapse



Can you give more detail as to what steps you did? What rom/gapps/apn fix you used?
Are you using the latest twrp file?


----------



## jxsilicon9 (Jul 10, 2015)

esonder_ said:


> Glad to hear it worked for you.
> So you just deleted the FreedomPop EHRPD then renamed FreedomPop LTE apn to FreedomPop EHRPD, then changed the bearer to Unspecified?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I used Twrp 2.8.7.0 flashed through Odin. My rom is stock but the bootloader says custom. Its only rooted  and has twrp flash. I didn't use gapps. I tried the APN fix that Meruto posted and the 2015 APN fixed thats posted in this thread. I tried them through both CWM and Twrp but it didn't work. Its weird because when I use CWM 6.0.4.3 I still have mobile data. But when I flash with twrp there is only a red x above mobile data. Does twrp do something that cwm doesn't?I only switched  to  twrp because cwm messes up my backups. I have a note 2 which is updated to kitkat.


----------



## esonder_ (Jul 10, 2015)

jxsilicon9 said:


> I used Twrp 2.8.7.0 flashed through Odin. My rom is stock but the bootloader says custom. Its only rooted  and has twrp flash. I didn't use gapps. I tried the APN fix that Meruto posted and the 2015 APN fixed thats posted in this thread. I tried them through both CWM and Twrp but it didn't work. Its weird because when I use CWM 6.0.4.3 I still have mobile data. But when I flash with twrp there is only a red x above mobile data. Does twrp do something that cwm doesn't?I only switched  to  twrp because cwm messes up my backups. I have a note 2 which is updated to kitkat.

Click to collapse



So you're on a touchwiz rom (ie stock rom)? As far as I know this apn fix is for custom roms like cm12.1 or acip 10 (that's the one I'm using).

I have a backup s3 on touchwiz and as far as I know it doesn't need any apn fixes. I get 4glte and 3g just fine. Make sure you have all the freedompop app installed. (myfreedompop and freedompop messenger, you can get them from the google play store).

You might want to contact freedompop or check out their forum if you're using a stock rom...
Did you buy the from freedompop b/c I heard their phones come with a freedompop custom rom. If you activated by "bring your own device" then you should be getting 4glte (if your area has it) and 3g.


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 10, 2015)

*Full Instructions*

I'm working right now on my full process I went through to make it work.
I'll include downloads and everything.
I'm hoping to have it done by later today.


----------



## jxsilicon9 (Jul 10, 2015)

Okay I figured out how to solve my problem. Here are instructions for anyone with the same problem. 

 Use  kies 2.6 firmware upgrade and initialization to factory reset.Then you need to use odin to flash you phone to philz cwm advanced. If you don't have a  cwm backup then use philz recovery to back up to your sd card. After that just custom restore  /data from your backup and exclude system,boot,etc. Problem solved.


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 13, 2015)

*Full Instructions*

Okay I finished my instructions.
However this won't let me post them until I've made more than 10 posts.:crying:

Any ideas?


----------



## Oalecj (Jul 18, 2015)

esonder_ said:


> I'm on the AICP rom, highly recommended by me (based CM12), I clean flashed the rom, then the apn 2015 fix, then gapps.
> 
> ___________________________________
> latest up to date rom here: http://dwnld.aicp-rom.com/?device=d2spr&type=NIGHTLY
> ...

Click to collapse



I switched to your rom (clean flash), then I flashed the 2015 fix, and last I flashed basketbuild's gapps because I wanted full GApps not that minimal edit when I had to download a bunch of addons to get everything I wanted. I booted up my phone and it got stuck at "Activating Service" or something similar - so I clicked skip. I then connected to wifi and continued the setup. I went right into settings and it said "APN settings are not availible for this user" - what did I do wrong? I couldn't wait for the cell service to activate for THAT long...


----------



## fk2106 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have a sprint Note 3 and my cyanogenmod doesn't have the Access Point Name settings, do you know of any other way to access the APN settings?


----------



## thejaredhuang (Jul 22, 2015)

Jyclop said:


> Okay I finished my instructions.
> However this won't let me post them until I've made more than 10 posts.:crying:
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Just post it in this thread.


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 22, 2015)

*Full Instructions (Finally)*

K, here's my instructions for this process:

Copy and paste this, but take "[TAKE THIS OUT]" out.
(I had to do this because I don't have enough posts on xdaDeveolpers to be able to post links)
htt[TAKE THIS OUT]ps://www.dropbox.com/sh/vphrwdyp5e53npa/AAC9ZgF_usPZbcZ5y3oWdHJLa?dl=0

Hope this is useful!


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## Oalecj (Jul 23, 2015)

Jyclop said:


> K, here's my instructions for this process:
> 
> Copy and paste this, but take "[TAKE THIS OUT]" out.
> (I had to do this because I don't have enough posts on xdaDeveolpers to be able to post links)
> ...

Click to collapse



When I delete Freedompop EHRPD I get "Access Point name settings are not available for this user."


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 23, 2015)

Oalecj said:


> When I delete Freedompop EHRPD I get "Access Point name settings are not available for this user."

Click to collapse



Are you connected to wifi?
Have you tried rebooting in airplane mode, but with wifi turned on?


----------



## Oalecj (Jul 23, 2015)

Jyclop said:


> Are you connected to wifi?
> Have you tried rebooting in airplane mode, but with wifi turned on?

Click to collapse



Of course. I followed the last block of instructions word for word.
I'm using a different rom though (AICP) - but it's CM based so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 23, 2015)

Oalecj said:


> Of course. I followed the last block of instructions word for word.
> I'm using a different rom though (AICP) - but it's CM based so it shouldn't be a problem.

Click to collapse



So am I correct in thinking you had "FreedomPop LTE" and "FreedomPop EHRPD", and when you deleted the "FreedomPop EHRPD" it just said "Access Point Names are not available for this user"?

The whole process for going through the Airplane Mode and rebooting and everything is to make those appear. If the system tries to connect to the mobile network any time between boot and when you go into the Access Point Names, there will most likely be nothing that shows up there.


----------



## Oalecj (Jul 24, 2015)

Jyclop said:


> So am I correct in thinking you had "FreedomPop LTE" and "FreedomPop EHRPD", and when you deleted the "FreedomPop EHRPD" it just said "Access Point Names are not available for this user"?
> 
> The whole process for going through the Airplane Mode and rebooting and everything is to make those appear. If the system tries to connect to the mobile network any time between boot and when you go into the Access Point Names, there will most likely be nothing that shows up there.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is correct.
Removed EHRPD and I am taken back to the mobile networks window. I tap on Access Point Settings and "Access Point Names are not available for this user"
Can you send me your apn config which is inside /data/data/com.android.settings/shared_prefs/com.android.settings_preferences.xml


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 27, 2015)

Oalecj said:


> Yes, that is correct.
> Removed EHRPD and I am taken back to the mobile networks window. I tap on Access Point Settings and "Access Point Names are not available for this user"
> Can you send me your apn config which is inside /data/data/com.android.settings/shared_prefs/com.android.settings_preferences.xml

Click to collapse



Actually, something just got REALLY REALLY messed up with FreedomPop. Both my and my brother's phone stopped working completely just yesterday.
I can still send you the file if you want, but mine actually isn't working at all right now.


----------



## kmandel (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't as yet have a FreedomPop phone. Which of their phones can run CM12 well with the Freedompop service intact?  Any hope for CM 12.1?


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 28, 2015)

kmandel said:


> I don't as yet have a FreedomPop phone. Which of their phones can run CM12 well with the Freedompop service intact?  Any hope for CM 12.1?

Click to collapse



Well, I'm only aware of the Galaxy S3 and S4 being able to run CM 12.1. I personally have the S3 running a nightly of CM 12.1.
By nature, CM is going to change the FredomPop service settings.
My work-around worked perfectly up until yesterday, but it's totally stopped now.

I'll let you know when my phone starts working again.


----------



## Whyzor (Jul 31, 2015)

Jyclop said:


> Well, I'm only aware of the Galaxy S3 and S4 being able to run CM 12.1. I personally have the S3 running a nightly of CM 12.1.
> By nature, CM is going to change the FredomPop service settings.
> My work-around worked perfectly up until yesterday, but it's totally stopped now.
> 
> I'll let you know when my phone starts working again.

Click to collapse



I was about to flash AICP 10 (based on CM12.1), then came to this thread and saw this last post, so I'm holding off now. Can anyone else confirm if they have a CM12.1 based custom ROM working with 4G LTE and 3G data on Galaxy S3 freedompop?


----------



## Jyclop (Jul 31, 2015)

Whyzor said:


> I was about to flash AICP 10 (based on CM12.1), then came to this thread and saw this last post, so I'm holding off now. Can anyone else confirm if they have a CM12.1 based custom ROM working with 4G LTE and 3G data on Galaxy S3 freedompop?

Click to collapse



Well, in the meantime, I cracked my S3 screen and ordered all the parts to replace it.
Then, I was watching a tutorial video while I was taking the front glass off....................... aaand it didn't turn out so well.
I now have to buy a whole new digitizer :'(

Anyway, I'm not sure if my cell data connection is working at the moment.
When I called FreedomPop, they informed me that they'd banned my phone because I'd supposedly used overage data (I still had a good 90 mb left)
They saw the problem, and they supposedly fixed it, and it worked for about.... 5 minutes.
Then it immediately started back with the same problem.
I'm thinking that Sprint or FreedomPop must have recently changed something, and their information isn't synced correctly.
So my conclusion is that, as long as you're above about 100 mb of data, you should be good.

That's just what I've come up with. It's probably not at all right, but that's my observation.


----------



## PitCritter (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm getting nowhere fast with enabling 3G.

Here's the story thus far...
I'm using an original Sprint  GSIII.
I flashed a CM12.1 Nightly from 20150715.
As expected, I had no mobile data at all.
I flashed the Freedompop APNs fix.zip from  page 1.
At that point, I thought I was home free.  LTE came up fine and worked perfectly.
Then, I took a cross-country road trip and realized that I had only LTE, not 3G or 1X.
I tried the *#*#4636#*#*  routine, but I could not find a way to save any changes I made.  Whenever I went back into that screen, the changes had reverted.
Then I flashed Freedompop_APNs_fix_2015.zip.
Again...LTE is perfect, but no 3G.
Next, I tried to access the APN settings to make the LTE to EHRPD  changes mentioned here.  I got the "Access Point Name settings are not available for this user" message that has been mentioned in this thread several times.
I tried re-booting in Airplane Mode with only Wi-Fi enabled, but it made no difference.  I was always denied access to APN settings.
It did seem to allow me to add a new APN, even though I supposedly had no access.  
I added :

Name: FreedomPop
APN: n.f6.ispsn
MCC: 310
MNC: 120
APN type: default
APN protocol: IPv4
APN roaming protocol: IPv4

but it hasn't helped either.
I've now updated to the 20150804 nightly, but that didn't help either.

Is there anything I've missed?

I really want to keep CM12.1.  LTE is fine around home, but on a road trip, it's pretty much useless.

Thanks for reading this far...


----------



## PitCritter (Aug 6, 2015)

> To Get 3g and 4gLTE:
> 
> 1. go to mobile networks
> 2. under the access point names change it from 'freedompop LTE' to 'freedompop EHRPD'
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, getting desperate...

Tried it your way...

The AICP rom looks great.  I especially like that Silent Mode is back!!

The thing is...I now have no data at all (except WiFi of course).

I followed the instructions above to a tee.

Here's my specific steps...
1. Reboot to TWRP
2. System Wipe
3. Install AICP nightly
4. Install 2015 APN fix
5. Install GApps 5.1.1
6. Wipe Dalvik/Cache
7. Reboot.

On reboot, I waited a full 5 minutes for "Cell System Activation".  It never came.  I am in a weak signal area, but there is some signal here. I skipped it (is this my issue?).  If so, can I get back to "Activation" without a re-flash?

I've tried to access the APN settings with no luck.  It always says that they're not available for this user.

Once I do get there, (if ever), I need some clarification.  Your instructions say to:
_*2. under the access point names change it from 'freedompop LTE' to 'freedompop EHRPD'
3. click on the 'freedompop EHRPD'  and scroll down to 'bearer' and change it from LTE to Unspecifified*_

Does that mean that I should select the button beside "freedompop EHRPD" or change the name of "freedompop LTE" to "freedompop EHRPD"?

I've seen individuals here recommend deleting the EHRPD APN, then changing the name of the LTE APN to EHRPD.  I haven't tried that (yet).  Good idea or no?

I do understand the part about changing frm "LTE" to "Unspecified".

I'm fine on WiFi only for a day or two.  I'll wait and see if anyone here  has any ideas that might help.

Thanks again to any and all who spend so much of their time helping Noobs like me.


----------



## Jyclop (Aug 6, 2015)

PitCritter said:


> I'm getting nowhere fast with enabling 3G.
> 
> Here's the story thus far...
> I'm using an original Sprint  GSIII.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner. I've been really busy.

That sounds like an extremely frustrating problem.
If you don't have very much on your phone, I would totally recommend downloading my whole zip file for getting it all up and running. That is kind of a lot of work though.

Personally, what I would do is flash the "Freedompop_APNs_fix_2015.zip" again, and then try to make the APNs show up.
This is what I read on getting the APN settings to show up: http://www.reddit.com/r/cyanogenmod/comments/2v8tb8/how_do_i_fix_the_access_point_names_are_not/

I hope this is helpful! 

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




PitCritter said:


> OK, getting desperate...
> 
> Tried it your way...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, so what you want to do is this:
1. Go to your APN settings. You should see "FreedomPop EHRPD" and "FreedomPop LTE".
2. Tap the "FreedomPop EHRPD".
3. Tap the three vertical dots in the top-right corner.
4. Press "Delete".
5. Tap the "FreedomPop LTE".
6. Tap the "Name" and put in "FreedomPop EHRPD".
7. Scroll down to "Bearer" and select "Unspecified"
8. Tap the three vertical dots in the top-right corner.
9. Press Save (YOU MUST SAVE IT!!!)
10. Press the little indicator on the left side of the "FreedomPop EHRPD". (This selects it as the APN)

I hope these instructions are actually right because these instructions were from memory because my SIII is broken at the moment.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PitCritter (Aug 6, 2015)

Jyclop said:


> I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner. I've been really busy.
> 
> That sounds like an extremely frustrating problem.
> If you don't have very much on your phone, I would totally recommend downloading my whole zip file for getting it all up and running. That is kind of a lot of work though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Jyclop.

Out of the blue, after a couple of reboots, I WAS able to access the APN settings.  This was before I saw your reply, so I did things a little differently.

I clicked the button beside EHRP and changed the "Bearer" on that APN to "unspecified".

I left the "freedompop LTE" APN alone.

After a reboot, I immediately had a VERY SLOW 1x connection.

I'll be back in LTE coverage tomorrow.  I have high hopes that I'll have service.

I'll post back to this thread tomorrow night.

If I have no luck, my first step will be to delete my current APN and make your recommended changes to the LTE APN.

As a side note, both the LTE and EHRP APNs look identical at a quick glance, but I haven't actually checked all the settings.

Thanks again...I'm pretty hopeful of this one.


----------



## PitCritter (Aug 8, 2015)

Success...sort of.
Once I got back into a 4G covered area, the "LTE" symbol lit up on my phone.  I am now able to get 1x, 3G and LTE connections according to my phone. So, in answer to my own question, you do NOT need to wait for initial activation.  In fact without the edit to the APN, I wonder if it would ever activate.

Unfortunately, my speed test numbers are far less than stellar and make me wonder if what I'm getting that claims to be LTE is really something else.

My 1x numbers speeds were so slow that the test timed out.  With 3G selected and displayed, my D/L came in at 0.15 Mbps, the upload was 0.31 Mbps.  On LTE, I got 0.05 down and 0.32 up.

Something looks a little screwy.

I'm hoping that I'm connecting to a bad cell site, but I'm not convinced.

BTW, the two APNs that are on my phone (FreedomPop EHRPD and FreedomPop LTE) are identical except for the title and "bearer" setting.

As I said in a previous post, I'm using the EHRPD APN with the "Bearer" changed to "unspecified".  The Bearer on the LTE APN is listed as LTE.

It'll be some time before I can get out of town to another LTE area to test again.


----------



## Jyclop (Aug 8, 2015)

PitCritter said:


> Success...sort of.
> Once I got back into a 4G covered area, the "LTE" symbol lit up on my phone.  I am now able to get 1x, 3G and LTE connections according to my phone. So, in answer to my own question, you do NOT need to wait for initial activation.  In fact without the edit to the APN, I wonder if it would ever activate.
> 
> Unfortunately, my speed test numbers are far less than stellar and make me wonder if what I'm getting that claims to be LTE is really something else.
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, so basically it still has a few problems, but it's basically working now!
That's good. Also, I've noticed that some places have different connection speeds. For example, 3G in Denver CO is actually pretty decently fast. But in the mountains, it may say I have 5 bars of 3G, but it's an unusable connection.
It could just be that the LTE was slow where you were.

Glad it started working!!!


----------



## esonder_ (Aug 11, 2015)

*don't delete or rename the apn's*

Ok, so I haven't been here in awhile. But reading the comments I noticed that many of you are DELETING /RENAMING the  'freedompop LTE' to 'freedompop EHRPD'* [THAT IS NOT WHAT I MEANT, I MEANT FOR YOU TO CHECK THE 'freedompop EHRPD'] *

*No deleting or renaming required. *
Sorry if my instructions weren't clear enough, my fault. 




+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=
*AGAIN,* To Get 3g and 4gLTE:

1. go to mobile networks
2. under the access point names *MAKE SURE 'freedompop EHRPD' IS CHECKED *, THEN
3. click on the 'freedompop EHRPD' and scroll down to 'bearer' and change it from LTE to Unspecified, AND SAVE
4. Now go back to 'preferred network type' from here you can switch form LTE to 3g [when 3g is desired, ie no LTE service in the area) (if still no 3g, try rebooting and doing the steps again)
5. *Once you click 3g, if you go into 'access point names' it will state 'access point names setting are not available to this user' --- to get access to the apn's once again, just go back to 'preferred network type' and change it back to LTE from 3g. Now you can see the apn's once again.*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I'm using the S3 on AICP with LTE AND 3g working fine. Again, to get 3g follow the steps above, once done, the phone should switch from LTE to 3g when LTE signal is weak/not available, if it doesn't change automatically from LTE to 3g when you're an area where the LTE signal is weak you can do so manually. Go to 'preferred network type' and check 3g.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PitCritter (Aug 14, 2015)

As a follow up to my earlier post...

I can verify that Esonder's method DOES WORK

I was getting terrible speed numbers, but I must have been on a problem cell site.

I tested again and my numbers were as follows"

LTE 4.73 Down, 4.32 Up
3G 1.10 Down 0.82 Up

Theat's proof enough for me.

The only issueyou might have is getting the APNs to actually show up.

It seems that a mix of patience, persistence  and luck is the only solution.  Keep re-booting.  You'll get there eventually.

Once you do, follow the directions in the above post and you'll be up and running.


----------



## mckayc (Aug 18, 2015)

RedRover88 said:


> Manual add a New APN with the following settings:
> 
> *Name: FreedomPop
> APN: n.f6.ispsn
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks RedRover88! I had to do a bit of troubleshooting but eventually I was able to use what you wrote to get my phone working.
I have a Nexus 5 with a Cyanogenmod Nightly (12.1) ROM (Android 5.1.1). Nothing else I had tried in the forums worked. When I tried your suggestion, it worked but only for about 30 seconds, then the connection no longer worked.

I found that the problem was that it was switching to another APN. If anyone reading this has the same problem as me, you may want to consider deleting the other APNs listed (to do so, select the APN then press the ... options in the top right corner and select "Delete").
If you do not see any APNs listed, you will need to restart your phone (make sure that WiFi is on and connected when you do). After you restart your phone you should see all the APNs included the one you just created (don't delete that one   )


----------



## bmccoy11 (Aug 19, 2015)

On my Nexus 5 running Cataclysm 5.1.1, I'm unable to get 3G or 1X working, while LTE works fine. I can't get to the APN settings, and if I boot the phone into airplane mode, the entire 'Cellular Networks' section is greyed out from the settings. I've tried both the original fix from page 1 and the 2015 fix on page 2. Any help?


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## tamkwjoe (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys ,

I have a FreedomPop S4. Flashed Aicp ROM. And fixed Apns myself... The Same APN gets LTE, 3g, and 1x. All I did was change the settings up of a default APN Aicp came with... I changed the Sprint LTE Apn. But what I found was the name doesn't matter... Bearer MUST be unspecified... 
APN is: n.f6.ispsn
MMSC: MMS.sprintpcs.com
MMS Proxy: 68.28.31.7
MMS port: 80
MCC:310
MNC: 120
APN Type:default,mms,supl
APN Protocol & APN Roaming Protocol: IPv4/ IPV6
Bearer: Unspecified.


Note: This is my first post. 

Hope it helps

JT


----------



## bmccoy11 (Aug 26, 2015)

I grabbed the APNs from the FreedomPop ROM on the Nexus 5, and now 3G and 1X is working flawlessly. Flashable ZIP attached.


----------



## PitCritter (Sep 9, 2015)

tamkwjoe said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> I have a FreedomPop S4. Flashed Aicp ROM. And fixed Apns myself... The Same APN gets LTE, 3g, and 1x. All I did was change the settings up of a default APN Aicp came with... I changed the Sprint LTE Apn. But what I found was the name doesn't matter... Bearer MUST be unspecified...
> APN is: n.f6.ispsn
> ...

Click to collapse



It helps!!

I just reflashed AICP since I wanted to get a fresh start.  I simply flashed the latest AICP nightly and Open Gapps.  I DID NOT flash any of the APN fix zips.

I opened up the APN settings (first time, they were there, no messing around). there were probably 20 APNs listed there.

I deleted all except the two FreedomPop entries.

I selected FreedomPop EHRPD and made a couple of edits as per JT's post above.  IIRC, I only had to change the APN type to "default,mms,supl,hipri", the two protocols to  "IPv4/ IPV6" and the Bearer to "unspecified".
As soon as I saved, "LTE" popped up in the status bar.

I'll be doing some speed testing, but so far, it seems perfect.


----------



## tamkwjoe (Sep 9, 2015)

PitCritter said:


> It helps!!
> 
> I just reflashed AICP since I wanted to get a fresh start.  I simply flashed the latest AICP nightly and Open Gapps.  I DID NOT flash any of the APN fix zips.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For me, my 3g and 1x works too. I hope it works for you too...


----------



## shdware (Sep 12, 2015)

tamkwjoe said:


> I'm glad my fix helped someone! For me, my 3g and 1x works too. I hope it works for you too...

Click to collapse



This was great for me.  The earlier fixes would allow me access to LTE only, which meant I could see several bars with an exclamation mark on my service, but could not access any form of data.

It worked great.  I'm loving this with AICP.


----------



## noobtard (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey all,
So, I'm guessing it may have been a mistake to activate Freedompop with a custom rom(pac rom) already installed. 
I've tried pretty much everything in this thread, and can only connect to LTE. (usually for less than a minute) No luck with 3g or less at all on a galaxy s3.

Think updating the PRL from stock rom would fix this? (I find it strange that it even connects to 4g really, if that's the issue)

*Edit: Yeah, flashing back to stock and updating both Profile and PRL then flashing back to custom fixed my issues.(doh?)*


----------



## abinmatthew1 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Freedompop (Sprint) SPH-L720 (Samsung Galaxy S4) DATA working*

My issue is resolved! I dialed *#*#4636#*#* and the TESTING screen came up immediately. Under "Set preferred network type:", I switched it to: LTE/GSM/CDMA auto (PRL) in the dropdown menu. I then turned off my WIFI, and LTE immediately showed up! I tested going to a webpage and it works!! I cannot thank you (shakim24 and XDA) enough!!! Turning the WIFI back on is a little tricky and requires some patience, but it will come back on. :good: :victory: :highfive:[/QUOTE]

The Fix worked for me with Freedompop (Sprint) SPH-L720 (Samsung Galaxy S4)


----------



## skyl1ne2 (Jan 2, 2016)

tamkwjoe said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> I have a FreedomPop S4. Flashed Aicp ROM. And fixed Apns myself... The Same APN gets LTE, 3g, and 1x. All I did was change the settings up of a default APN Aicp came with... I changed the Sprint LTE Apn. But what I found was the name doesn't matter... Bearer MUST be unspecified...
> APN is: n.f6.ispsn
> ...

Click to collapse



Pages 3 & 7 are your friends.

This also worked on a Galaxy S3 using both @Esonder's  method and JT's method above with a fresh, wiped, install of AICP and Gapps testing each. (( @Esonder's test included the FreedomPop APN 2015 fix.zip,  JT's test did not ))  

Thank you both.


----------



## RedRover88 (Jan 2, 2016)

*FreedomPop 4G SOLUTION*

Hello all.

This post will aid all Freedompop subscribers on this Exodus Jfltespr ROM or possibly other CM based ROMs who are having difficulties staying connected or connecting to 4G/3G/LTE Internet.

There are a few floating suggestions out there, but this is my current and best suggestion after mucking around.

For some reason, just adding a FP APN and setting the preferences to global seems insufficient. The delay between WiFi and cellular internet is great or never successfully connects. It seems that this is because the ROM greatly favors the "Sprint LTE Internet" APN, even with global settings. If this is your problem, try the below.

Do not create a new FP APN. Do not try changing existing FP APN types to default. Instead directly modify the favored APN settings of the "Sprint LTE internet" APN.

Name: Sprint LTE Internet <--- Do not change to FreedomPop
APN: n.f6.ispsn <-- must change
MCC: 310 <--- confirm same
MNC: 120 <--- confirm same
APN type: default,(etc) <---do not change
APN protocol: IPv4 <--- changed
APN roaming protocol: IPv4 <---changed

For whatever reason, this was a game changer for me. We ae talking about a handoff that went from 30-60s to milliseconds! Coverage from spotty at best to flawless. There is also an agressive wifi to cellular handoff toggle in the developer settings you can consider activating. I did not need it.

Enjoy
Last edited by RedRover88; 11-09-2015 at 05:13 AM.





mckayc said:


> Thanks RedRover88! I had to do a bit of troubleshooting but eventually I was able to use what you wrote to get my phone working.
> I have a Nexus 5 with a Cyanogenmod Nightly (12.1) ROM (Android 5.1.1). Nothing else I had tried in the forums worked. When I tried your suggestion, it worked but only for about 30 seconds, then the connection no longer worked.
> 
> I found that the problem was that it was switching to another APN. If anyone reading this has the same problem as me, you may want to consider deleting the other APNs listed (to do so, select the APN then press the ... options in the top right corner and select "Delete").
> If you do not see any APNs listed, you will need to restart your phone (make sure that WiFi is on and connected when you do). After you restart your phone you should see all the APNs included the one you just created (don't delete that one   )

Click to collapse


----------



## Snuzzo (Feb 4, 2016)

Flashed this on a Moto E 2015 2nd Gen + Resurrection Remix 6.0.1. Worked like a treat


----------



## James2c19v (Feb 10, 2016)

Flashed the fix (from the first page of this thread) on my Galaxy S4 with CM 12.1 on FreedomPop. I'm back in business! Thank you!


----------



## shdware (Feb 15, 2016)

I've improved upon the current APN fix available.

Try this.

Please let me know how it works out for you.  This should allow improved access to 1x, 3G, and 4G/LTE.


----------



## jjnonken (Feb 26, 2016)

shdware said:


> I've improved upon the current APN fix available.
> 
> Please let me know how it works out for you.  This should allow improved access to 1x, 3G, and 4G/LTE.

Click to collapse



Tried this on my Freedompop Galaxy S4 with a couple different CM13 ROMs. So far I'm able to text and talk, though I'm still trying to figure out why I get a nearly black screen during calls. But the fix is working for me so far on Marshmallow, thanks very much!


----------



## shdware (Feb 26, 2016)

jjnonken said:


> Tried this on my Freedompop Galaxy S4 with a couple different CM13 ROMs. So far I'm able to text and talk, though I'm still trying to figure out why I get a nearly black screen during calls. But the fix is working for me so far on Marshmallow, thanks very much!

Click to collapse



I've found the FreedomPop dialer app is not very good, and not very efficient with bandwidth.

I use Google Hangouts for all of my calls/texts.


----------



## shdware (Mar 4, 2016)

jjnonken said:


> Tried this on my Freedompop Galaxy S4 with a couple different CM13 ROMs. So far I'm able to text and talk, though I'm still trying to figure out why I get a nearly black screen during calls. But the fix is working for me so far on Marshmallow, thanks very much!

Click to collapse



From http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-sprint/help/samsung-galaxy-s3-lollipop-5-1-custom-t3162496
Issue: Blackscreen during phone calls
Fix: For me I used xposed app proximity off. Other solutions can cause high cpu usage due to general, sloppy developing

Xposed has a lot of fixes; might be worthwhile checking out.


----------



## muttleytm (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 SPH-L710 with Freedompop/Sprint.  I've flashed AICP 5.1.1 with the 2016 Freedonpop Fix discussed earlier.

It worked great for several weeks, but, the mobile network stopped working.  

At first I thought I had run out of time/data, but, my account started a new cycle and I have time/data. 

I thought I would try to revert back to a rooted stock ROM to update the PRL, PRN and then reflash AICP.  I couldn't restore using and old backup so then I noticed there was a daily build of AICP 6 and tried that a couple times, but, ran into problems with gapps installation crashing the system.  I tried this several times without success and always was able to reflash AICP 5.1.1.  I then tried reflashing to a rooted stock ROM (ND8_STOCK_ODEX_ROOTED .zip).  It said if flashed successfully, but, when I went to boot it up, after a couple minutes the screen was black on the blue light on the upper left flashed for over ten minutes, but, it never booted up.

I'm back to 5.1.1.  I thought I'd see if there was anything I could do from the command line or adb.

From adb I ran:

1|[email protected]:/ $ content query --uri content://telephony/carriers
Error while accessing provider:telephony
java.lang.SecurityException: No permission to write APN settings
	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1546)
	at android.database.DatabaseUtils.readExceptionFromParcel(DatabaseUtils.java:185)
	at android.database.DatabaseUtils.readExceptionFromParcel(DatabaseUtils.java:137)
	at android.content.ContentProviderProxy.query(ContentProviderNative.java:421)
	at com.android.commands.content.Content$QueryCommand.onExecute(Content.java:535)
	at com.android.commands.content.Content$Command.execute(Content.java:417)
	at com.android.commands.content.Content.main(Content.java:605)
	at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit.nativeFinishInit(Native Method)
	at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit.main(RuntimeInit.java:253)

I found that the list of carriers was at /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony.databses/telephony.db

Using aSQLiteManager I was able to open the db table which I've attached.  It looks like everything is there.

In reading this thread I see that I have to set the the preferred network type to Global and select Access Point Name FreedomPop EHRPD and then change and save a setting.  I've tried this numerous times but only once did I ever get a list of Access Point names.  The one time I did I selected the EHRPD, but, didn't make the other change or save.  Since then I've never been able to see this again.  I saw the posts about rebooting with only the wifi enabled and/or only the wifi enabled and in airplane mode.  I tried both, but, always got the Access Point names not available for this user message.

Anyone?

I also notice that I get a message saying clock has stopped.  I don't know if this has anything to do with it.  I have two apps listed with this name.  One is an alarm clock.


----------



## mj56gt (Apr 7, 2016)

shdware said:


> I've improved upon the current APN fix available.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> Please let me know how it works out for you.  This should allow improved access to 1x, 3G, and 4G/LTE.

Click to collapse



Thanks for offering the fix!

The fix from the OP worked for the APN issue on my LG G2. I notice that it is EMPTY under "Access point names": is this normal?

In addition, it seems that the fix in OP introduces the following error when booting up:



> Unfortunately, Update Device has stopped.

Click to collapse



Does the above error have anything to do with the following stuff:



> META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary
> META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script

Click to collapse



Do you think that yours would fix this error? What improvements in your fix method?


----------



## shdware (Apr 7, 2016)

mj56gt said:


> Do you think that yours would fix this error?

Click to collapse



No, it won't correct the issue you have now; it will only add improved APN support.

(Incidentally, my APN fix hasn't created any issues like this).

Try dirty flashing the same rom you're using over it, and it should probably resolve.  You may need to reflash the APN fix as it is not always persistent.


----------



## mj56gt (Apr 7, 2016)

shdware said:


> No, it won't correct the issue you have now; it will only add improved APN support.
> 
> (Incidentally, my APN fix hasn't created any issues like this).
> 
> Try dirty flashing the same rom you're using over it, and it should probably resolve.  You may need to reflash the APN fix as it is not always persistent.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick response!

By dirty flashing do you mean flashing the ROM without wiping, right?

Also, with the fix from the OP, the FreedomPop network works fine, but I notice that it is EMPTY under "Access point names": is this normal?

Your fix is better in what sense? Thanks again for your kind help!


----------



## shdware (Apr 7, 2016)

> By dirty flashing do you mean flashing the ROM without wiping, right?

Click to collapse



Yes.



> Also, with the fix from the OP, the FreedomPop network works fine, but I notice that it is EMPTY under "Access point names": is this normal?

Click to collapse



CM-based roms for whatever reason do not yet give you access to this information, either for viewing or for modification.



> Your fix is better in what sense? Thanks again for your kind help!

Click to collapse



 /system/etc/apns-conf.xml are the phone settings for APN.
It adds additional APN and server information that isn't present in the OP fix, which adds LTE but for me had poor 3G connectivity and no 1x.

In addition to adding the extra APN (n.f6.sprint), there following manual settings are present:
APN: n.f6.ispsn
MMSC: http://mms.sprintpcs.com
MMS proxy: 68.28.31.7
MMS port: 80
MCC: 310
MNC: 120
APN type: default,mms,supl,hipri
APN Protocol & APN Roaming Protocol: IPv4/ IPV6
Bearer: Unspecified

APN type, Bearer, and APN is important.


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## mj56gt (Apr 7, 2016)

shdware said:


> CM-based roms for whatever reason do not yet give you access to this information, either for viewing or for modification.

Click to collapse



I'm using a stock-based ROM for LG G2 LS980, but still cannot view or modify the APN settings.

Will try out your fix later. Thanks. And have a wonderful day!


----------



## shdware (Apr 7, 2016)

We've got the same phone.

I recommend trying AICP or Resurrection Remix, both running Marshmallow.  I've had improved battery life and performance, plus an up to date UI.  TWRP 3.0.0.2 is also available.


----------



## mj56gt (Apr 7, 2016)

shdware said:


> We've got the same phone.
> 
> I recommend trying AICP or Resurrection Remix, both running Marshmallow.  I've had improved battery life and performance, plus an up to date UI.  TWRP 3.0.0.2 is also available.

Click to collapse



The reason I decided to flash ZVGMOD was that the ROM allows sim-unlocked so that I could use both FreedomPop and GSM  carriers. Would AICP or Resurrection Remix keep sim unlocked?

TWRP 3.0.0.2 is a BUMP version, right?


----------



## shdware (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah, it's a BUMP version.  I had some initial difficulties flashing bootloaders and lost LTE - I think from using the Jellybean modem.  I later flashed the lollipop one but still haven't been able to recover it (or I have it and it reports as 3G).

And no clue about whether or not it keeps the sim unlocked, but you can check that in their respective forums.


----------



## mj56gt (Apr 7, 2016)

shdware said:


> Try dirty flashing the same rom you're using over it, and it should probably resolve.  You may need to reflash the APN fix as it is not always persistent.

Click to collapse



So I just dirty flashed ZVGMOD, and then installed your APN fix. It's still empty under "Access point names". In addition, I continue to get the error:



> Unfortunately, Update Device has stopped.

Click to collapse



This thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...-unfortunately-update-device-stopped-t2955497) seems to offer a fix for Update Device, but it also changes the APN setting, which is why I have not tried it out yet since I don't want to mess up my current APN again. Any way to modify that fix so it would only fix the update device part but won't change the APN setting?


----------



## shdware (Apr 8, 2016)

mj56gt said:


> So I just dirty flashed ZVGMOD, and then installed your APN fix. It's still empty under "Access point names". In addition, I continue to get the error:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...-unfortunately-update-device-stopped-t2955497) seems to offer a fix for Update Device, but it also changes the APN setting, which is why I have not tried it out yet since I don't want to mess up my current APN again. Any way to modify that fix so it would only fix the update device part but won't change the APN setting?

Click to collapse



From what it looks like, you can flash the fix then my APN fix immediately afterwards. If you're concerned you can back out up first in TWRP, but honestly I wouldn't bother.


----------



## mj56gt (Apr 8, 2016)

shdware said:


> From what it looks like, you can flash the fix then my APN fix immediately afterwards. If you're concerned you can back out up first in TWRP, but honestly I wouldn't bother.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I just did what you suggested, but for some reason the fix didn't work for the Update Device error.

An unrelated issue. I keep getting a message that my SuperSU binary needs to be updated. However, after I went through the update through TWRP, I still have the same message after booting up.


----------



## shdware (Apr 8, 2016)

Which message are you seeing at bootup: the SuperSU update or the error message you described?

Have you downloaded the latest SuperSU flashable zip and flashed it with TWRP? That will resolve the former. As far as the latter goes, you could generate a logcat and ask the ROM developer.


----------



## muttleytm (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a S3 with Freedompop with AICP 5 and was having problems with the FP wireless service and then when I tried upgrading to AICP ran into problems with play services and other things so I reverted back and continued with the phone the way it was and got busy with other things.

I did notice that Freedmpop and a diagnostic app which I installed.  It detected that the prl, prns needed be upgraded and provided a code to enter into the phone keypad.  I did this and didn't notice anything had happened.  I eventually realized that I was sent a text message (I never use SMS) with another code to enter somewhere else.  I entered the code and didn't notice that my wireless service worked again.  Then a week or two later I noticed that there were some app updates available so I updated them.  One of the apps was the FP Messaging app.  I didn't notice it right away but some time after this I noticed that there was a wireless network available and that it was an LTE network  (I'd pretty much always see a 3G or 4G network with an !) and there wasn't an exclamation point.  I tried it an it worked.  

A little after that I saw this post.  Thanks. I think for the time being anyway I'll just stick with what is working though.


----------



## shdware (Apr 13, 2016)

muttleytm said:


> I have a S3 with Freedompop with AICP 5 and was having problems with the FP wireless service and then when I tried upgrading to AICP ran into problems with play services and other things so I reverted back and continued with the phone the way it was and got busy with other things. ...

Click to collapse



The current version of AICP for Sprint GS3 is AICP11 (Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow).  This improves pretty much everything over AICP10 (Android 5.1 Lollipop).

Check their forum for more information.  Of course you'll do what feels best for you, but I feel that AICP is the best ROM for the Galaxy S3 offered by FreedomPop for user interface, functionality, speed, battery life and performance.


----------



## muttleytm (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm still using AICP.  I just meant while it is working again I'll not mess with the APN fix or upgrade the Marshmallow AICP.


----------



## sparklekid (Apr 22, 2016)

muttleytm said:


> I'm still using AICP.  I just meant while it is working again I'll not mess with the APN fix or upgrade the Marshmallow AICP.

Click to collapse



Hi. I had just installed the March 29 nightly of AICP on my LG G2 LS980 coming from a CM13 build.  Unfortunately, the CM13 build + the APN fix gave me only spotty 3g and no LTE, whereas the AICP nightly out of the box with no other installations outside of opengapps nano gave me no data.  I tested to see there was some sort of connection or attempt thereof by typing in *#*#4636#*#*.  And the testing -> phone info reveals that my "Network Type" is at "eHRPD" whereas my non-rooted Freedompop phones show the Network Type as "LTE", even though the set preferred network type shows "LTE/GSM/CDMA auto(PRL)".

Unfortunately, in the process of installing the AICP nightly, I accidentally wiped the data, which included my stock lollipop TWRP/nand backup and flashable efs partition backup (which doesn't seem necessarily per this thread).  I currently have the BUMP TWRP installed (blastagator) and the bootstack for the LS980.

At any rate, it's encouraging to see that LTE works with AICP on an LG G2 with no need of an APN fix or any other tweaks.  One thing I noticed about the AICP build is that I can actually view APN profiles presumably "running" on my LG G2, whereas, I can only view the APNs looking at the apns-conf.xml file in /data/etc, meaning that the error lies in my configuration.  If I can get some guidance on getting my now effectively bricked G2, I'd much appreciate it!


----------



## muttleytm (Apr 23, 2016)

I thought I'd give an update on my issues with a FP Galaxy S3 running AICP 5.1.

I reported earlier that I was having trouble connecting to the mobile network.  A new APN fix was suggested, however, my problem fixed itself.  However, after using all my data and starting a new billing cycle things came back so I tried the new APN fix.  It didn't work.  This new APN fix had the same name as an older updated APN fix so I checked the hash and it was the one I had been previously been using.

I do notice though that the phone and phone number listed in the FP diagnostic is not the same as is listed in the MyFP app.  The app lists a previous phone.  I can't see how to find any other phones to set as default.  When I called FP support they said they couldn't find any other phones associated with my emails either.  I realize this is FP stuff, but, all I did was go around in circles with FP support and just got frustrated.  It just so happened that the problem went away on its own eventually.  Anyone have any suggestions.

AICP 5.1 is still listed as the stable version for this phone.  The marshmallow versions are all nightlies.


----------



## sparklekid (Apr 24, 2016)

muttleytm said:


> I thought I'd give an update on my issues with a FP Galaxy S3 running AICP 5.1.
> 
> I reported earlier that I was having trouble connecting to the mobile network.  A new APN fix was suggested, however, my problem fixed itself.  However, after using all my data and starting a new billing cycle things came back so I tried the new APN fix.  It didn't work.  This new APN fix had the same name as an older updated APN fix so I checked the hash and it was the one I had been previously been using.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



may I ask which version of AICP you have installed?  Is your LTE working OK?  Thank you.


----------



## muttleytm (Apr 24, 2016)

I have AICP d2spr userdebug 5.1.1
lmy ]48g eng.jenkins
20150707.225700 test-keys

The phone is an S3 sprint sphl710 and it can use LTE, however, the phone is unable to connect the the mobile network with 3g, 4g or LTE


----------



## moslondon (May 1, 2016)

i have a question to all of you guys... im thinking about get freedompop service but what it would be better, get a sprint phone (example swappa/ebay) or freedompop (web page directly) for install a custom rom and why? i know phones on freedompop page are sprint phones but idk if they modify the software. thanks in advance guys


----------



## muttleytm (May 1, 2016)

I started out just buying a compatible phone when it was using wimax by Sprint, then rooted the phone and eventually installed a custom ROM.  The USB port on that particular phone became damaged so I had to charge the batteries with an external charger and swap them, which wasn't so bad, but, then Sprint was going to LTE  so I knew I needed to get a new phone soon.  I got a FP Galaxy s3 phone through NewEgg for a better price than FP directly.  It came rooted.  The only custom FP apps were just the Messaging app and another FP app that you can just install from the Play store.

That phone had KitKat and when they did the last update to it messed up the functionality of the SD card.  They undid this in later OS's, but, the only way to get the newer OS for this phone was with a custom ROM.

I did have a strange issue come up that I did manager to resolve and I'll post it in a more appropriate place, but, everything was working fine after I installed the custom ROM, but, after awhile I couldn't connect to my mobile network.  After trying a bunch of things to no avail I gave up and it started working again, only to quit again.

I noticed that if I went to MyFreedom Pop account it still listed my previous phone (which wasn't an LTE phone).  When I looked at the phone listed in the FP Diagnostic app it showed the correct phone, but, I saw the email address was a valid email address similar to mine, but, was not mine.  I got a hole of FP and they found that the new phone was associated with both accounts.  They eliminated the old phone and only associated it with the correct account and my problem was solved.  I'm surprised it worked at all.


----------



## moslondon (May 1, 2016)

muttleytm said:


> I started out just buying a compatible phone when it was using wimax by Sprint, then rooted the phone and eventually installed a custom ROM.  The USB port on that particular phone became damaged so I had to charge the batteries with an external charger and swap them, which wasn't so bad, but, then Sprint was going to LTE  so I knew I needed to get a new phone soon.  I got a FP Galaxy s3 phone through NewEgg for a better price than FP directly.  It came rooted.  The only custom FP apps were just the Messaging app and another FP app that you can just install from the Play store.
> 
> That phone had KitKat and when they did the last update to it messed up the functionality of the SD card.  They undid this in later OS's, but, the only way to get the newer OS for this phone was with a custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have seen better prices in  newegg, so if i get a phone from there (ex. gs3) could i install any custom rom that is for the sprint network? (ex. xda sprint galaxy s3 forums) and if i can do that, just make sure the device listed in my account is the right one?


----------



## muttleytm (May 1, 2016)

I think so.  AICP was recommended for the phone I have and FP so I went with that.  You also have to install the APN fix to get the mobile network to work right.  It is mentioned earlier in this thread.  There is an original APN fix and an improved.  I may have renamed the file, but, the new version includes 2016.02.08  in the name.  Mine is called 2016.02.08 Freedompop_APNs_fix.zip


----------



## moslondon (May 1, 2016)

muttleytm said:


> I think so.  AICP was recommended for the phone I have and FP so I went with that.  You also have to install the APN fix to get the mobile network to work right.  It is mentioned earlier in this thread.  There is an original APN fix and an improved.  I may have renamed the file, but, the new version includes 2016.02.08  in the name.  Mine is called 2016.02.08 Freedompop_APNs_fix.zip

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick reply, i think ill get the gs3 or lg g2 those are the best phones for the price . one last question, the phones from newegg come activated and/or with sim card or do i have to buy a new sim card and pay the $20 activation fee like byod?


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## muttleytm (May 1, 2016)

I don't know about the lg2, but, the gs3 doesn't use a sim card.  Also, there is more than one gs3 for that matter.  The Sprint one is a SPH-L710.


----------



## moslondon (May 1, 2016)

muttleytm said:


> I don't know about the lg2, but, the gs3 doesn't use a sim card.  Also, there is more than one gs3 for that matter.  The Sprint one is a SPH-L710.

Click to collapse



is that the one you are using SPH-L710?


----------



## shdware (May 1, 2016)

moslondon said:


> is that the one you are using SPH-L710?

Click to collapse



Get the LG G2 if you're choosing between the two.

I got a GS3 and the G2 on FreedomPop promos, and ran Marshmallow on both of them. Check slickdeals.net for FreedomPop promos as I paid $80 for my G2.


----------



## t1m0thyj (May 2, 2016)

*Can't get 1x to work on SPH-L710*

I know 1x is old and slow, but I live in an area just outside of range of 3G and LTE, so it's important to me to be able to have 1x so that my phone has a data connection when it's not on WiFi.

I'm currently using the 2016 version of the APN fix, and have also tried the original and 2015 versions. I've tried selecting the eHRPD APN and changing the bearer to Unspecified, but that didn't help.

I somehow got 1x working in CyanogenMod with the original version of the APN fix several months ago, but since doing a wipe and reinstall I can't remember how I did it. When I'm at college, I can get good 3G and LTE signals, but I can't get 1x at home like I used to.  It seems like my phone doesn't know what to do with a 1x connection. How can I fix this?


----------



## shdware (May 2, 2016)

tjohnson2 said:


> I somehow got 1x working in CyanogenMod with the original version of the APN fix several months ago, but since doing a wipe and reinstall I can't remember how I did it. When I'm at college, I can get good 3G and LTE signals, but I can't get 1x at home like I used to.  It seems like my phone doesn't know what to do with a 1x connection. How can I fix this?

Click to collapse



This is a really good question and something I've been looking into.  The 2016 APN fix I put together worked beautifully  with my GS3, and I got 1X, 3G and LTE, and I always had a signal.  The same APN fix doesn't give me everything for my LG G2 and I don't know why.  Thanks for letting me know it's not just a weird anomaly on my end.  What phone are you using?


----------



## t1m0thyj (May 2, 2016)

shdware said:


> This is a really good question and something I've been looking into.  The 2016 APN fix I put together worked beautifully  with my GS3, and I got 1X, 3G and LTE, and I always had a signal.  The same APN fix doesn't give me everything for my LG G2 and I don't know why.  Thanks for letting me know it's not just a weird anomaly on my end.  What phone are you using?

Click to collapse



I'm using a Galaxy S3. I know I tried all sorts of APN fixes when I first installed CM on my phone several months ago, and IIRC flashing the original version from this thread and changing the bearer to Unspecified was what made 1x, 3G and LTE finally all work. Apparently I must have done something else to get 1x to work, and now I wish I remembered what it was.


----------



## shdware (May 2, 2016)

I know the ROM used has a role as well.  When the GS3 was my daily driver and I had 1x, I used AICP (a CM-variant).  You might want to try that ROM as Marshmallow is available and works well.


----------



## t1m0thyj (May 2, 2016)

I think I figured out what it was that I did before. Under Mobile network settings, I changed the preferred network type to Global, and now I'm actually getting 3G at home. 

I had been trying to dial *#*#4636#*#* and change the preferred network type that way, but for some reason that doesn't seem to work on GS3s. When I was doing that though, I think I might have accidentally changed another setting. I'd appreciate if someone else could verify if this is what they see on that screen:

Turn ON IMS registration required
Turn OFF VOLTE provision flag
Turn ON SMS over IMS
Turn ON LTE RAM dump


----------



## shdware (May 2, 2016)

tjohnson2 said:


> Turn ON IMS registration required
> Turn OFF VOLTE provision flag
> Turn ON SMS over IMS
> Turn ON LTE RAM dump

Click to collapse



I'm showing everything but the first bullet.  Mine reads 'Turn OFF IMS registration required'.


----------



## t1m0thyj (May 2, 2016)

I guess having 3G hasn't necessarily fixed my problem, since it's a poor 3G connection that barely works, and I'm still not able to get 1x.  Sometimes my phone seems to recognize some sort of data (there isn't an exclamation point on the data icon), but there's not a working connection either. It seems like I may have to try changing ROMs.


----------



## moslondon (May 2, 2016)

shdware said:


> Get the LG G2 if you're choosing between the two.
> 
> I got a GS3 and the G2 on FreedomPop promos, and ran Marshmallow on both of them. Check slickdeals.net for FreedomPop promos as I paid $80 for my G2.

Click to collapse



I just found out that freedompop uses data for calls and messages, so if i run out of data or if i disable it i wont be able to make calls or send messages unless i have wifi right?


----------



## shdware (May 2, 2016)

Correct.


----------



## t1m0thyj (May 4, 2016)

I switched to AICP Marshmallow on my GS3, and still have only an intermittent 3G connection and no 1x. Worse yet, I can't find the APN settings in the Settings app to edit them like I could in CM 12.1.

I like AICP and will probably keep it if I can get 1x working in it eventually, but I don't understand why Access Point Names isn't listed in the Cellular network settings? I need to be able edit the APN settings.


----------



## shdware (May 5, 2016)

AICP is a heavily modified CM-based ROM.  Cyanogenmod doesn't allow access either, but I did note that AICP running Lollipop did allow access and change, but AICP Marshmallow did not.

When I used the APN fix on 6 I had 1x. I'm not sure what the deal is.


----------



## t1m0thyj (May 8, 2016)

shdware said:


> AICP is a heavily modified CM-based ROM.  Cyanogenmod doesn't allow access either, but I did note that AICP running Lollipop did allow access and change, but AICP Marshmallow did not.
> 
> When I used the APN fix on 6 I had 1x. I'm not sure what the deal is.

Click to collapse



I didn't change anything other than upgrading to the latest AICP nightly, but I noticed today that I sometimes get 1x as well as 3G. (Actually, I just remembered that yesterday I got FreedomPop's premium voice plan, but I don't think that would affect this.)

It seems like my data connection is working fine now, except it still takes a minute or so until my phone recognizes it after I disable WiFi, instead of recognizing it instantly like it should. I haven't yet tried changing the preferred connection type to Global, perhaps it would help with that. I can't try it at the moment because AICP is optimizing apps after installing another nightly, but I'll update this post if it does help.


----------



## t1m0thyj (May 10, 2016)

Changing the preferred connection type to Global did make my phone recognize the data connection much more quickly (in only a few seconds). However, I noticed yesterday that I could no longer get an LTE connection in areas where there is one.

I finally figured out that my problems seemed to be caused by the fact that I had flashed the APN fix at the same time that I flashed AICP and gapps. I read that the recommended way to install an APN fix is to flash the custom ROM and gapps, boot into the ROM and restart, and then flash the APN fix before restarting again. (This is what I had done the first time I flashed CM, but I thought it didn't matter when to flash the APN fix.) So I wiped my phone and tried again, this time with CM 12.1 because I wanted a stable ROM, and now I am happy to report that 1x, 3G, and 4G are all working.


----------



## shdware (May 31, 2016)

Resolved:

I was using the wrong modem. After a successful flash, all is well.

Incidentally, AICP now allows APN edits.


----------



## t1m0thyj (Jun 4, 2016)

shdware said:


> Resolved:
> 
> I was using the wrong modem. After a successful flash, all is well.
> 
> Incidentally, AICP now allows APN edits.

Click to collapse



How can the APN edit interface be accessed? After flashing the latest AICP nightly, I saw a "Carrier settings" option under the Cellular network settings before flashing the APN fix, but it disappeared afterwards.


----------



## shdware (Jun 4, 2016)

AICP Marshmallow, latest nightly. I think it's the same options for all phones, but I'm currently running an LG G2.

Under 'cellular networks' there should be a submenu 'Access Point Names'.


----------



## soulz (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone tried this patch on a ringplus phone?


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## shdware (Jul 25, 2016)

Delete the existing XML file before flashing my APN fix and you're golden.


----------



## Logos Ascetic (Aug 23, 2016)

@tjohnson2
@shdware
@Merudo
Thanks for your early testing guys!!!! This fixed an issue Ive been having for a month now.
*Phone: *Sprint Motorola Photon Q Lte XT897.asanti_c
*ROM: *cm-11-20150626-SNAPSHOT-XNG3CAO1L8-moto_msm8960_jbbl.zip
Cyanogenmod 11.0 broke my mobile data connection, all searches online lead me back to this fix.

*Here are the versions Ive tested so far:*
_Merudo(more.settings)Freedompop_APNs_fix.zip
Shdware.Freedompop_APNs_fix.2.8.16.zip *(Recommended)*_

*Known devices that can use this fix:*
Sprint Photon Q XT897 asanti_c + cm-11-20150626-SNAPSHOT-XNG3CAO1L8-moto_msm8960_jbbl.zip
Galaxy S3 + 5.0 ROM
Galaxy S3 + AICP rom 6/24 build
Galaxy S3 + AICP11 (Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow)
Galaxy S4 + CM 12.1
Galaxy S4 + CM13
LG G2 LS980 + Stock ROM
LG G2 LS980 + AICP or Resurrection Remix, both running Marshmallow
Nexus 5 + CM12
Nexus 5 + CM Nightly 12.1 Android 5.1.1
Moto E 2nd Gen + Resurrection Remix 6.0.1

*My Speedtest.net Benchmark:*
97 ms ping
6.20 Mbps Download
1.67 Mbps Upload
I'd love to see everyone elses benchmarks. You can use the Speedtest.net  Android App or visit http://speedof.me/ if you dont want to install an app.


----------



## Logos Ascetic (Aug 25, 2016)

shdware said:


> I've improved upon the current APN fix available.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> Please let me know how it works out for you.  This should allow improved access to 1x, 3G, and 4G/LTE.

Click to collapse



How did you improve on the current APN fix? where did you get the better APN files, and updated APN Information?


----------



## shdware (Aug 25, 2016)

Logos Ascetic said:


> How did you improve on the current APN fix? where did you get the better APN files, and updated APN Information?

Click to collapse



I used Moped Ryder and Merudo's fix, then added the f6 FreedomPop server, IPV4/IPV6, and supl/hipri which were missing.

Basically I combined notes I read in the forum into one APN fix. I can't take credit for anything original.


----------



## Logos Ascetic (Aug 26, 2016)

shdware said:


> I used Moped Ryder and Merudo's fix, then added the f6 FreedomPop server, IPV4/IPV6, and supl/hipri which were missing.
> 
> Basically I combined notes I read in the forum into one APN fix. I can't take credit for anything original.

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about Moped Ryder's fix, can you link me to what you're talking about? As for all of the other changes, do they need to be periodically updated like the phone's PRL and PROFILE?


----------



## shdware (Aug 26, 2016)

The fix is contained within Merudo's fix. I'm just giving the original credit as well.

I haven't needed to make any changes unless I'm flashing a nightly.


----------



## Logos Ascetic (Aug 26, 2016)

shdware said:


> The fix is contained within Merudo's fix. I'm just giving the original credit as well.
> 
> I haven't needed to make any changes unless I'm flashing a nightly.

Click to collapse



What do you change if youre flashing a nightly? Do I need to reflash your fix everytime I flash a new rom, or restore an old one? Is it not permanent across ROMs?


----------



## shdware (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll say it usually does have permanence, but I've found that if I've already got it flashed and I dirty flash an update to the ROM I'm using, sometimes it will break.  Then I have to reflash it.


----------



## shdware (Aug 29, 2016)

What I wonder about is now that FreedomPop is offering phones using T-Mobile's network whether you can have an unlocked phone with capable radio utilize both networks simultaneously for improved coverage.

Of course, T-Mobile's network has way more coverage than Sprint, so maybe it's moot.


----------



## DueTeste (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the fix


----------



## CrashDSB (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm just now ordering an S3 from Freedompop, my understanding is they use their own custom ROM for the FP Apps, etc. If I flash back to Samsung Stock Firmware, and run a PRL Update, etc, will I still have a connection on Stock?


----------



## shdware (Oct 31, 2016)

CrashDSB said:


> I'm just now ordering an S3 from Freedompop, my understanding is they use their own custom ROM for the FP Apps, etc. If I flash back to Samsung Stock Firmware, and run a PRL Update, etc, will I still have a connection on Stock?

Click to collapse



Yes -- after you flash an APN fix.

When I was running an S3, I used AICP Marshmallow.  It worked fine with the APN fix.


----------



## CrashDSB (Oct 31, 2016)

shdware said:


> Yes -- after you flash an APN fix.
> 
> When I was running an S3, I used AICP Marshmallow.  It worked fine with the APN fix.

Click to collapse



So basically, I'd activate the phone, flash back to stock. Then Flash an APN fix in recovery? Would the flashing work in a stock recovery?


----------



## shdware (Oct 31, 2016)

CrashDSB said:


> So basically, I'd activate the phone, flash back to stock. Then Flash an APN fix in recovery? Would the flashing work in a stock recovery?

Click to collapse



Yeah, exactly.

My FreedomPop S3 shipped with Philz Touch.  I could have used that but I prefer TWRP.  There's also a chance that there is not a recovery installed.


----------



## CrashDSB (Oct 31, 2016)

shdware said:


> Yeah, exactly.
> 
> My FreedomPop S3 shipped with Philz Touch.  I could have used that but I prefer TWRP.  There's also a chance that there is not a recovery installed.

Click to collapse



Alright! If I flash back to stock, will that remove custom recovery as well?


----------



## shdware (Oct 31, 2016)

CrashDSB said:


> Alright! If I flash back to stock, will that remove custom recovery as well?

Click to collapse



The ROM is entirely different from the recovery.  You could run the FreedomPop ROM and a custom recovery.

I did this for awhile when I wanted to root, but ultimately decided on a better ROM.


----------



## CrashDSB (Oct 31, 2016)

shdware said:


> The ROM is entirely different from the recovery.  You could run the FreedomPop ROM and a custom recovery.
> 
> I did this for awhile when I wanted to root, but ultimately decided on a better ROM.

Click to collapse



No no, I understand that. I only asked if the stock recovery would return because I have no use of a custom recovery. I'd prefer to just go 100% stock.


----------



## shdware (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm sure someone has the stock recovery dumped somewhere, but flashing back to stock will not restore it. You would have to find it and flash it manually.


----------



## CrashDSB (Oct 31, 2016)

shdware said:


> I'm sure someone has the stock recovery dumped somewhere, but flashing back to stock will not restore it. You would have to find it and flash it manually.

Click to collapse



Well, I appear to be getting different answers from varying people then. This is going to be a pain I can see, I heard Kies' "Software Upgrade and Preparation" tool, it could bring me back to stock everything. If I can't get SafetyNet to pass, then it'll defeat the entire purpose of me getting this phone... EDIT: Ideally, I'd love to be able to use Android Pay and what not which is blocked thanks to SafetyNet detecting Root, etc.


----------



## jkmartindale (Nov 1, 2016)

CrashDSB said:


> If I can't get SafetyNet to pass, then it'll defeat the entire purpose of me getting this phone... EDIT: Ideally, I'd love to be able to use Android Pay and what not which is blocked thanks to SafetyNet detecting Root, etc.

Click to collapse



Recovery won't affect SafetyNet. SafetyNet looks for the presence of a superuser binary.


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## CrashDSB (Nov 2, 2016)

jkmartindale said:


> Recovery won't affect SafetyNet. SafetyNet looks for the presence of a superuser binary.

Click to collapse



Huh, alright. I guess when I get it tomorrow I'll just check for root, and go from there. If it's rooted I may just have to deal with it.


----------



## Justin62083 (Nov 4, 2016)

Does this fix work on HTC's? I have a Sprint HTC one m7 I ordered a freedom pop sim kit for its rooted has n unlocked bootloader but has s-on hboot 1.61 it is not sim unlocked. I have a custom lollipop ROM on it atm believe it is a viperrom but I'll most likely flash a CM marshmallow ROM. But I was reading over this thread and people are having a lot of success with it. I got freedom pop cause I was told I can use my sprint phone on it and it's a brand new refurbd unit my friend gave me. So does this apn fix work on HTCs and does it work with a CM based ROM also.


----------



## jkmartindale (Nov 4, 2016)

Justin62083 said:


> So does this apn fix work on HTCs and does it work with a CM based ROM also.

Click to collapse



The brand or ROM won't have anything to do with it, since the fix is a generic APN fix for FreedomPop towers. Unless FreedomPop is doing a weird with their SIM kit and use some towers we don't know about, this should be fine. You can always make a full Nandroid backup, or just back up/system/etc/apns-conf.xml and /data/eri.xml. build.prop is automatically backed up as /system/build.prop-bak.


----------



## Justin62083 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks! They only got 1sim kit right? Meaning it's data only with an inclusive app you need to run for dialer and msging right? Sorry to put this on this thread in gen. with the question above. Finally the kit does work for locked sprint networked phones right? Cause it said unlocked GSM but I've read several pages on usage in sprinted devices ie. I'm assuming locked to sprints Networks. With this apn fix the carrier will be corrected to say freedompop correct? Sorry don't get my sim till tomorrow


----------



## reekotubbs (Nov 17, 2016)

I have a sim unlocked sprint note 4. I have installed the freedompop fix, but still unable to get anything working. On a note 7 port I was able to see the freedompop service tag in the corner, but on note 4 6.1.1 the fix is not doing anything for freedompop. Even on the note 7 port I could not connect to the freedompop servers. 

Any help or guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## shdware (Nov 17, 2016)

reekotubbs said:


> I have a sim unlocked sprint note 4. I have installed the freedompop fix, but still unable to get anything working. On a note 7 port I was able to see the freedompop service tag in the corner, but on note 4 6.1.1 the fix is not doing anything for freedompop. Even on the note 7 port I could not connect to the freedompop servers.
> 
> Any help or guidance would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



CDMA or GSM? This APN fix is for phones connecting to the Sprint network, and not for phones using FreedomPop's SIM card, which is designed for T Mobile and AT&T networks.


----------



## reekotubbs (Nov 17, 2016)

I am trying to use freedompop's sim card. Do you have a apn fix for that.


----------



## shdware (Nov 17, 2016)

You should not need an APN fix for that. With CDMA, APN information is stored in the phone; for GSMs most of the account information is in the SIM (with exception).

Try this:
https://support.freedompop.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2670/~/setting-up-your-phone-gsm-sim-card

After adding their APN, you may have other options. I understand that some users need to select AT&T afterward to get data.

I hope this helps. Please report back so others will know. I only have the CDMA device.


----------



## reekotubbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Nothing is working so far. Thanks for the link, but that setup is not helping.


----------



## shdware (Nov 19, 2016)

Did you activate the SIM?


----------



## reekotubbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes the Sim is activated with a number associated. Funny thing though, in the Phone info app or *#*#4636#*#*, it doesn't show my actual phone number, only my meid.

Found solution to my issue, if anyone else is having the same problem.

1. Download Phone Info (Samsung)
2. Create FreedomPop APN
3. Find CSC Code to open GFC settings
4. Click on Click on GSM/(E)GPRS/WCDMA GCF ON
4. Once you see Success manually restart your phone by holding the power button down until the device powers off.

Problem solved.


----------



## robonxt (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for the fix! this has been bugging me ever since I ROM'ed any freedompop phones...


----------



## Diablo2424 (Feb 5, 2017)

Anyone able to get freedompop Sprint working on a Nexus5 running Nougat 7.1.1? I tried the attached APN fox, but service only connects for a second or two before disconnecting


----------



## JeffATL (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi,
I have a Nexus5x running Pure Nexus 1./21 release, will probably update to 2/15 release soon.    I had RingPlus but just signed up for FP.  Should I just install the zip in post 2, it is from 2014 so wanted to know if somewhere in thread there is updated one.?   Thanks.

Update: trying the one from shdware
Update 2:   can get 3g but no LTE.    I tried going into the Phone Mode with dialer code, now set on Global, and also in normal settings when it is set to Global I get 3g.   

I do not see any apn settings option under Cellular Networks ???


 Nexus5x uses sim card, I still have one inserted that I used with R+, not sure if that matters


----------



## howardc64 (Mar 21, 2017)

*Need to reboot after signal is lost*

Sprint Galaxy S4 (L720) running CM13 with FreedomPop. Generally works great with shdware or Merudo APN fix. Catch both LTE and 3G. However, if travel to outside cell service and return back to service area, phone will have no cell connection (no bar) until reboot. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## shdware (Mar 21, 2017)

howardc64 said:


> Sprint Galaxy S4 (L720) running CM13 with FreedomPop. Generally works great with shdware or Merudo APN fix. Catch both LTE and 3G. However, if travel to outside cell service and return back to service area, phone will have no cell connection (no bar) until reboot. Anyone else seeing this?

Click to collapse



Delete the xml file in which the APNs are saved on your phone before flashing.  That'll resolve it.


----------



## howardc64 (Mar 22, 2017)

shdware said:


> Delete the xml file in which the APNs are saved on your phone before flashing.  That'll resolve it.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Did that but unfortunately still no connection after returning to service area. Here is what I did

- Removed /system/etc/apns.conf.xml
- In /data/data/com.android.telephony/database, removed telephony.db, telephony.db-journal
- Removed /data/data/com.android.telephony/shared-prefs/preferred-apn.xml
- Shutdown, restart TWRP, reinstall APN patch from post #72
- Reboot, check apns.conf.xml to confirm it was the correct new one


----------



## Daurenkozha (Apr 1, 2017)

*How can I use the fix without custom recovery?*

Hi. How can I install that fix to the rooted smartphone without custom recovery?
The phone is LG G flex 2.

Thank you.


----------



## residentorca (Apr 1, 2017)

Daurenkozha said:


> Hi. How can I install that fix to the rooted smartphone without custom recovery?
> The phone is LG G flex 2.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Try the Flashify app.


----------



## griffoun (Apr 10, 2017)

I have installed Lineage 14.1 on Boost Moto E (with LTE), activated on FreedomPop. I was able to connect to 4G with stock ROM, but have only been able to get 3G after the Lineage ROM. Read all the suggestions here, installed the three different APN fixes by using TWRP, and none of it worked, probably misstep on my side along the way. Anyhow, the steps I performed were:

1. Download the ZIP into the Moto E
2. Reboot into Recovery Mode
3. Installed APN ZIP
4. Reboot

Interestingly the FreedomPop APN shows up once in a while but it never worked, until somehow the FreedomPop messaging app runs, which removed the FreedomPop APNs and connected back to Sprint's 3G.

Any suggestion is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.

It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.

Moreover, on reddit someone claims 4G works on cyanogen 7 but not on later version. Maybe that could help solve the issue?

I'd be very happy if one of you could help me figure what is wrong, or if you got 4G to work with a custom ROM on FreedomPop.


----------



## griffoun (Apr 11, 2017)

I think I solved the DATA problem on my Moto E, without flashing any APN Fix. 

In my Lineage 14.1 APN list, it already came with RingPlus's profile; I renamed it according to the discussion on Page5 and 7 of this thread to FreedomPop EHRPD and following details. I restarted the phone (not sure if it's required) and now I'm on LTE.

Name: FreedomPop EHRPD
APN: n.f6.ispsn
(All the fields between Proxy to Server are "Not set")
MMSC: mms.sprintpcs.com (http colon slash slash before mms; sorry xda wouldn't allow me to post the link-like string)
MMS Proxy: 68.28.31.7
MMS port: 80
MCC: 310
MNC: 120
Authentication type: Not set
APN Type: default,supl,mms,hipri  (It was supl,mms in RingPlus' profile)
APN protocol: IPv4/IPv6
APN roaming protocol: IPv4/IPv6
Bearer: Unspecified
MVNO Type: None

I also learned the hard way that "hipri" in APN Type is needed to make/receive calls... I only had default/supl/mms before and I was only able to get data but not making/receiving calls.


----------



## HRPuffnstuff (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a freedompop Samsung galaxy note 2 sph-l900 running CM12.1 and I used the instructions posted by RedRover88, griffoun and shdware and they worked to restore 1/3g service to my phone.  I have access the sprint network using both the global and cdma+LTE/EVDO settings but I'm not in range of a 4glte broadcast to know whether or not I can receive it.  Thank you so much everyone for sharing your struggles and settings with us.  I was about to pull what little hair I have out over this one.  My poor old note 2 was choked down by the stock ROM and barely did anything until CM12.1 liberated it.  And to think that I was close to buying a newer model of the note.  This model does everything I need for a phone to do so I am happy with it.


PitCritter said:


> I'm getting nowhere fast with enabling 3G.
> 
> Here's the story thus far...
> I'm using an original Sprint  GSIII.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SiliconeClone (Apr 20, 2017)

esonder_ said:


> Glad to hear it worked for you.
> So you just deleted the FreedomPop EHRPD then renamed FreedomPop LTE apn to FreedomPop EHRPD, then changed the bearer to Unspecified?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Esonder, OMG thank you!

I did not change the APN name but I did change the "Bearer" field to unspecified and it all works now!

I flashed a Custom Rom but it had no sound and when I went back to stock I had no signal! I tried soooo many things ##72786#, updating PRL and Profile, this zip for a fix.. all nadda. (which is weird as I had a stock backup).

Changed the Bearer field in my "Internet" APN and restarted... boom! all good. Many Thanks


----------



## supak111 (May 18, 2017)

I used this file on a different rom and after flashing it all I had to do is change "Beared" to only have Unspecified checked and the LTE was back. 

YEEEEEEEYAAA!  Thanks a bunch bud!  I'm so happy ?


----------



## enigma9o7 (Aug 4, 2017)

griffoun said:


> Name: FreedomPop EHRPD
> APN: n.f6.ispsn
> (All the fields between Proxy to Server are "Not set")
> MMSC: mms.sprintpcs.com (http colon slash slash before mms; sorry xda wouldn't allow me to post the link-like string)
> ...

Click to collapse



With stock jellybean, I'd mostly see 4G, sometimes 3G, and ocassionally something else like 1X or something like that H+ I can't remember.

I just upgraded from stock jellybean to lineage 14.1 and now having data problems.  At first I thought my problem was just no 4G/LTE, so after searching, applied those settings, and although now I have seen LTE which I didn't see after first installing lineage, I'm not getting any data at all in many places that used to work fine, like the park I take my kids to regularly.  So something is not right.  And I don't remember what APN it was set to before I added this freedompop ehrd one, so I don't even know if setting it back will at least keep me connected even w/o LTE, which would be better than having occasional LTE but often no signal at all...

Are there other related settings?  I've tried data roaming on and off, didn't seem to matter, which should it be?

I have preferred mode as Global, is there any reason to try another?

I want my data back!  I use freedompop data as my only service (and google voice/hangouts for phone) so I want data working, to the point I'll switch back to stock jellybean if I have to, but I really really really don't want to, my phone is much faster/more responsive now, battery lasts longer, uses the sdcard automatically now so I don't have to worry about filling up my limited internal storage, etc... really like this, but if I don't have a signal half the places I go I can't keep using it!

I wrote freedompop support a few days ago but no response... any help would be appreciated.

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------

Well I just read the whole thread and decided to try flashing Shdware.Freedompop_APNs_fix.2.8.16, especially after reading someone with my same device saying it worked for them.  Of course they were on CM11, and I was hesitant to do that at first, because its over a year old I didn't know if it even applied to LineageOS 14.1, and don't know how to undo it if it made things worse.

Anyways I did it, and looked at my settings, it didn't change anything that I can see.  Of course I'll have to test it in the real world to see if it changed anything.   Can anyone explain what this zip actually does, is it any different than manually adding the info from settings?  And confirm this is the latest "version" of the apn fix?

If I decide to undo it, is the only way to wipe /system and reinstall lineage/gapps?

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

One last question.  I found a thread on freedompop forums https://forums.freedompop.com/us/discussion/6242/installed-third-party-rom-and-lost-my-service that actually references this thread coincidentally enough, that implies you have to install a freedompop app for everything to work right.   Does anyone know anything about this?  I've never used my freedompop # for anything, I think I did install one of their apps at one point when I was stock jellybean but then removed it shortly thereafter as I had no use for it.

The other weird thing is under SIM Status, My phone number is not a number I recognize.  It's a local area code tho.  Dunno if this is related.


----------



## jjnonken (Aug 5, 2017)

Definitely install the Freedompop message app and use it instead of the stock SMS app. It's all black magic to me, but that seems to be the only real difference between stock ROM and Freedompop aside from the APN settings.

I'm currently running stock on my Galaxy S4 L720 Freedompop, which means Lollipop, with the app and... I think I just manually adjusted the APN. It's been a while since I did it, I forget details. Anyway, I believe it needs the message app to register on their network.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.freedompop.phone

Just to be pellucidly clear, when it asks if you want to make Freedompop your default messaging app, you say "Yes".


----------



## supak111 (Aug 29, 2017)

deleted


----------



## Texas_Ace (Nov 1, 2017)

griffoun said:


> I think I solved the DATA problem on my Moto E, without flashing any APN Fix.
> 
> In my Lineage 14.1 APN list, it already came with RingPlus's profile; I renamed it according to the discussion on Page5 and 7 of this thread to FreedomPop EHRPD and following details. I restarted the phone (not sure if it's required) and now I'm on LTE.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just wanted to confirm that these settings also worked for me in 11-17. Thanks!


----------



## afaquekhaja (Mar 24, 2018)

griffoun said:


> I think I solved the DATA problem on my Moto E, without flashing any APN Fix.
> 
> In my Lineage 14.1 APN list, it already came with RingPlus's profile; I renamed it according to the discussion on Page5 and 7 of this thread to FreedomPop EHRPD and following details. I restarted the phone (not sure if it's required) and now I'm on LTE.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked for me on LineageOS based rom (7.1 Nougat) on my Sprint HTC M7. 

BTW, if you can't find APN settings then download "My APN Switch" from here.


----------



## glen5678 (Jul 7, 2018)

*AT&T?*



Merudo said:


> It appears that 4G doesn't work with FreedomPop and most custom ROMs. It seems like either custom roms are detected by FreedomPop and disactivated from 4G, or (more likely) most ROMs have the wrong 4G information wrong for FreedomPop.
> 
> It could well be that most roms incorrectly detect the FreedomPop 4G network as Sprint. I know a similar problem exists with Credo Mobile, in which case changing the APN network information solves the issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




My FP uses AT&T and I usually get H+ and rarely get 4G.
Using Resurrection Remix ROM on a SM-N910T (T-mobile Note 4) 7.1.1.

Can someone please direct me to a solution using AT&T/FreedomPop service?

Thanks!


----------



## EatStatic2525 (Oct 11, 2018)

Has anyone got 4G/data working on Lineageos 15.1 (Oreo 8.1)?  Nothing I try will get it working.


----------



## deepsudeep (Nov 16, 2018)

EatStatic2525 said:


> Has anyone got 4G/data working on Lineageos 15.1 (Oreo 8.1)?  Nothing I try will get it working.

Click to collapse



Check the Lineages thread, there is an update!

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

Could you please tell me how to uninstall this? Or which files it modifies so I can remove it? I already removed the lines from build.prop. Anything else?


----------



## kevinm10 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello,  Lineage 14.1 on Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7 LTE (Sprint).  What worked for me was to add an APN with name FreedomPop, but exit out without saving or adding the APN url.  
Immediately Freedompop LTE started working.  Went back and the APN FreedomPop is present, selected, and with no APN url, with everything else default.


----------

